

Seth Lloyd: A Turing Test for Free Will [9:15] - 3rd3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epj3DF8jDWk

======
3rd3
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.3225](http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.3225)

